# Left handed guys



## Cholly

Do left handed men wear their underwear inside out? Seems it would be more convenient. !rolling


----------



## MysteryMan

:lol:......You've got a point!


----------



## Tiny

Try to find a left handed football.:lol:


----------



## PK6301

No, but my 4 year old is left handed and wears his underwear backwards so he can see the picture:hurah:


----------



## Upstream

If you turn your underwear inside out, the flap is still to the right.


----------



## Nick

The first time I was fitted for a suit, the tailor, who was kneeling before me, asked, and I quote, "Left or right?"


----------



## FYRPLG

so somethings you juuussst do right handed.


----------



## Nick

Well, I was, and still am right-handed, but the answer was "Left."


----------



## Laxguy

I was asked "On which side do you dress, Sir?" (British tailor)


----------



## yall2

I saw a picture of synchonized diving the other day and was impressed that both guys even dressed to the same side :eek2:


----------



## Laxguy

TMI!

I hope you're a girl....


----------



## jkane

Left hand for dealing with things underwear related no matter which is dominant. That is why we shake ONLY right hands when we meet! :nono:


----------



## 4HiMarks

It would just make things more difficult unless you also wore your pants inside out. BTW, Happy Left-Hander's Day (8/13): http://www.lefthandersday.com/


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Upstream said:


> If you turn your underwear inside out, the flap is still to the right.


Made ya look... :lol:


----------



## Cholly

Upstream said:


> If you turn your underwear inside out, the flap is still to the right.


Oops! Yer right! :eek2: Oh, well, it was good for a few laughs and now we know about custom tailoring for left handed guys.


----------



## kenglish

When I was a kid, wrestling with a couple of my friends, I noticed that my best friend was wearing his underwear with the rear tag on the outside. I figured, "If he wears it that way, it must be the right way. Mine must be wrong."

For 50+ years, I wore mine that way, with that darned seam rubbing against my tailbone.

Then, I found out the tag was to keep you from chaffing, and was SUPPOSED to be on the inside! I feel much better now.


----------



## fluffybear

I'm surprised someone has not made some kind of joke about how this is not an issue for those who don't wear underwear.


----------



## Laxguy

fluffybear said:


> I'm surprised someone has not made some kind of joke about how this is not an issue for those who don't wear underwear.


Well, the zipper config. on most men's trousers favors right handed operation.....


----------



## 4HiMarks

Laxguy said:


> Well, the zipper config. on most men's trousers favors right handed operation.....


But left-handed women (or gay men) have an advantage...


----------

